# Igor's lab with a great post



## z390e

A sign of life and a personal message from besieged Kharkiv to our readers by Yuri Bubliy (1usmus) | igor'sLAB


The occasion is sad enough, but today I would like to let my friend Yuri speak, who despite the siege and large-scale destruction of his hometown Kharkiv by the fascist invaders under the orders of…




www.igorslab.de


----------



## Piers

It's a harrowing letter, but wrong in a couple of areas - perhaps the translation is the issue. Regardless, I wish him and his family good health and success/victory for Ukraine. I believe 'Нехай щастить!' (good luck) is the appropriate term.

This photo taken by 1usmus of the destruction caused by Russia is terrifying.


----------

